

Google Maps Adds 3D Graphics, Lets You Zoom Into Street View - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/10/google-maps-adds-3d-graphics-lets-you.html

======
dholowiski
You know when you used to watch those thriller movies and the FBI was at a
computer looking at satellite views and they kept zooming and panning and you
kept yelling "that's so fake!" Now it's really real.

